# Fan Wiring



## Albrainya

I have several light up fans I am going to put into the computer im building. I want to get rid of the connectors and hard wire the fans with solder to clean up the case. My question is- On my fans, there are three wires, a red, black, and yellow. The fans come with a small 3 pin connector which is plugged into an adapter to molex. But the yellow wire terminates at the small 3 pin connector. I am assuming the yellow is for the light in the fan. Do I connect the yellow to the red while hard wiring ? 
Thanks for any info


----------



## carsey

I think the yellow is mainly for the temperatures. You should only just need to solder the red and black wires together as you wont be able to read the temperatures anymore.

This is because the fan is powered from the motherboard so the board can get the temperatures to register.


----------



## Albrainya

that explains why the small three pin connector (which would plug into a motherboard) terminates the yellow at that point. Thank you


----------



## ebackhus

What I'd like to see is a case where MOLEX plugs are integrated into it...


----------



## forcifer

eb, 
http://www.ultraproducts.com/images/skuimages/ULT40069/ULT40069_LR_5.jpg ?


----------



## Albrainya

Thats F-ing cool


----------



## ebackhus

forcifer said:


> eb,
> http://www.ultraproducts.com/images/skuimages/ULT40069/ULT40069_LR_5.jpg ?


OMG...


----------



## magnethead

say what? USB and molex connections on the sidepanel or what?


----------



## ebackhus

Word. It's what I've wanted for a while.


----------



## TheMatt

Just a little explanation of fan wiring because it is different on different connectors:

2-pin connector (molex or mini):
Black wire: Ground
Red wire: 12V voltage

3-pin connector (mini):
Black wire: Ground
Red wire: 6~12V voltage
Yellow wire: RPM sensor

4-pin connector (mini not molex):
Black wire: Ground
Yellow wire: 6~12V voltage
Green wire: RPM sensor
Blue wire: PWM fan control

That case would have neat cable management. :grin:


----------

